# Pick up Malaga airport



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Does anyone know the latest pick up points for visiting friends in a private car?We landed at Malaga yesterday and arrivals is obviously not the place,shuttle buses etc only.Tia.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We always pick up from departures on the upper level - much easier. 

There might be room to park (but stay in the car!) along the drop-off road, otherwise wait in the car off-airport, get your visitors to walk upstairs to the departures drop-off area and phone you when they are there. Get them to wait on the opposite side of the road from the terminal buildings.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks,that's great.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I always drive to San Julian and either a) in daylight hours park in Decathlon or Leroy Merlin car park and wait until my family/friends are about to exit the terminal building or b) if after 21.00 or thereabouts drive to San Julian and have a coffee until I get the call.
It takes about 5 minutes to drive from either to Salidas at the airport where I pick them up, usually opposite the flags.
Before leaving the house I track the flight via Malaga Airport Departures website so I get the ETA and know how much time to allow to get to San Julian.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for that.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I always drive to San Julian and either a) in daylight hours park in Decathlon or Leroy Merlin car park and wait until my family/friends are about to exit the terminal building or b) if after 21.00 or thereabouts drive to San Julian and have a coffee until I get the call.
> It takes about 5 minutes to drive from either to Salidas at the airport where I pick them up, usually opposite the flags.
> Before leaving the house I track the flight via Malaga Airport Departures website so I get the ETA and know how much time to allow to get to San Julian.



Yep, I used to do that, altho I guess its changed since we were there

Jo xxx


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

On my smartphone I have an app called flightradar 24 which will follow a plane through airspace until it lands. I can therefore sit outside an airport parking wherever for free knowing the plane has not landed. When it lands you can allow 20 minutes or more depending on the airport for your friends to come through customs

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> On my smartphone I have an app called flightradar 24 which will follow a plane through airspace until it lands. I can therefore sit outside an airport parking wherever for free knowing the plane has not landed. When it lands you can allow 20 minutes or more depending on the airport for your friends to come through customs
> 
> Davexf


Yes, depends very much on the airport and it's not easy to sit there for five minutes at Malaga. Probability of being moved on is high especially in summer.
I'd rather not sit outside an airport in a parking lot when I can be enjoying a coffee or bocadillo....Leroy Merlin has a coffee shop and Decathlon and LM have customer loos.
There are many phone apps that enable you to track aircraft but if I know the aircraft has indeed left London Gatwick I can see from the BA flight tracker before leaving home the ETA and I know I need maximum 50 minutes to an hour to get to Malaga from my house...

Jo...it's now just as easy to get to the airport from SJ, in fact easier as they've constructed a bigger roundabout that leads right to the airport road. Five minutes at most.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, depends very much on the airport and it's not easy to sit there for five minutes at Malaga. Probability of being moved on is high especially in summer. I'd rather not sit outside an airport in a parking lot when I can be enjoying a coffee or bocadillo....Leroy Merlin has a coffee shop and Decathlon and LM have customer loos. There are many phone apps that enable you to track aircraft but if I know the aircraft has indeed left London Gatwick I can see from the BA flight tracker before leaving home the ETA and I know I need maximum 50 minutes to an hour to get to Malaga from my house... Jo...it's now just as easy to get to the airport from SJ, in fact easier as they've constructed a bigger roundabout that leads right to the airport road. Five minutes at most.


Could you please tell me where Decathlon and Leroy merlin are located,I would be approaching malaga airport from Nerja,earlier this year I parked outside arrivals to wait ,but would prefer like you to wait somewhere with facilities.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

emlyn said:


> Could you please tell me where Decathlon and Leroy merlin are located,I would be approaching malaga airport from Nerja,earlier this year I parked outside arrivals to wait ,but would prefer like you to wait somewhere with facilities.


I rarely give anyone directions as it puts me at grave risk of being a victim of GBH.....I have the world's worst sense of direction.
So I will merely say that San Julian is signposted just off the A7 west of Malaga and Leroy Merlin and Decathlon are well signposted once in San Julian.
No doubt Jimenato or Jo can give more precise directions.

P.S. I once got lost driving a minibus full of students in France. I was heading for Calais and we ended up in Belgium....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I rarely give anyone directions as it puts me at grave risk of being a victim of GBH.....I have the world's worst sense of direction.
> So I will merely say that San Julian is signposted just off the A7 west of Malaga and Leroy Merlin and Decathlon are well signposted once in San Julian.
> No doubt Jimenato or Jo can give more precise directions.
> 
> P.S. I once got lost driving a minibus full of students in France. I was heading for Calais and we ended up in Belgium....



er....... you are wrong,* I have the worst sense of direction in the world!!!!* Plus I'm not there anymore - I would suggest google maps!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

I was dropping off at Malaga last night- absolute chaos. Dropper offers AND picker uppers?


I still think the design of Malaga airport (for users) leaves a lot to be desired. One plus is that it is still free to drop off unlike most(all?) British airports.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Free to drop off at Gatwick and Heathrow.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> er....... you are wrong,* I have the worst sense of direction in the world!!!!* Plus I'm not there anymore - I would suggest google maps!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Decathlon, Leroy Merlin etc. are in the area of Comercial Villa Rosa on this map. 

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@36.6674299,-4.4714366,15z?hl=en


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you to mrypg9,jojo,and jimenato for your replies,I should have thought of Google map, I have now located Leroy merlin,it looks very convenient.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

emlyn said:


> Thank you to mrypg9,jojo,and jimenato for your replies,I should have thought of Google map, I have now located Leroy merlin,it looks very convenient.


You can get coffee or soft drink at Leroy Merlin...


----------

